# Theater Door



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a standard door opening going into my home theater there is no door on this room now and to achieve good light control and to some degree sound control I need to put something up. Problem is I dont really have room for a door that swings into the room or swings out of the room. 

Pocket door is out, so I am stuck for options. Curtains have been nixed by the wife so I am at a loss has anyone ever built or used a wood accordian door that has some type of material backing for soundproofing?


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Could you post a couple pictures and explain why a pocket door is out.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How about rigging a sliding closet door on the outside. Doesn't really sit in the opening but on top of the opening. Not perfect but sounds like one of the only solutions.

Bryan


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Good idea Bryan. Or see if you can buy a solid core bifold door. One could probably make a solid core type of bifold if you can't buy them.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Was actually thinking more like a sliding slab sort of closet door with a top track. Wouldn't seal but woudl be better than bifolds.

Bryan


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback I will get some pics put on here to show you my dilemma. Pocket door would have been my number 2 preference if there werent constrainsts on either side. If I could have put a solid core pocket door that might have helped soundproof somewhat as well. 

I guess I am looking for the best of both worlds something that looks okay and has good soundproofing properties.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I finally figured out what to do about my door problem, here are some after pics of the build. The door is 7 feet tall and 44 inches wide and 3 inches thick. Skined with red oak on one side and fabric on the other side. I used Roxul sound insulation that I have left over from my wall panels to fill the core. It helps quite a bit with the sound in the room and throughout the house.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job JDHT. Glad to see you were able to come up with a solution. I'm curious about the hardware. Where did you source it? And does it keep the door tight to the wall at the bottom, or is there a track of some sort at the bottom as well?


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Well as it turns out the hardware I designed and had made, you can buy that type of barn door sliding hardware but it runs around $350 so a little steep for what I wanted to spend. My cost including the door I built was around $250. The door is aout 1/2 inch away from the wall. I designed a track guide at the bottom that keeps the door straight when sliding across the opening. So not completley sealed but much better then what was there before.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done. Like you said, not a complete seal but I'm sure it blocks a lot of the sound.

Bryan


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I like it. Great job


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes because the entry way to the home theater is at the bottom of the stairwell I was losing a ton of sound to the second floor. So not only is the sound 100% better in the theater during movies it also keeps me out of trouble with the wife.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks great - nice job thinking outside the box!


----------

